# t4 with growth



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

iv started taking t4 with my growth at 100mcg before i go sleep and im worried that i dnt need to take it as there been ppl that i know havent taken it and become lean. Im also worried that i could be damageing my own thyroid im 25 currently taking 5iu morning and 5iu pre bed but was thinking about just taking 5iu ed just morning.

could anyone share what they do and if its worth it me taking, ?

thanks in advanced


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I take t4 in the morning with my GH usually at night about 5iu ed. Im 22.


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

okay do you take t3 with it aswell? just read this artical http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/anthony-roberts/thyroid-and-growth-hormone.htm

is this the only study that has taken place is there any other studies?

from reading that t3 is good to take but also has a negitive effect if taken on its own, so could u take both and get a better benifit,

there anyone that hasnt taken t4/t3 and still got good benifits ?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

alot has came from that article. Some people notice the difference some don't or don't think they do.

either way continuous use for HGH depresses your thyroid. So then supplementation with T4 brings it back up to where it was. (theoretically)

I take 100mcg of T4 your body turns it into T3.

are you very lean or very big?


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

warlord94 said:


> iv started taking t4 with my growth at 100mcg before Im also worried that i could be damageing my own thyroid
> 
> could anyone share what they do and if its worth it me taking, ?
> 
> thanks in advanced


if you're worried about it, why did you start?


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

im not worried im just want the most understanding i can get from it, Gavin Kane and TJ from another board state to take t3, where AR states to take t4.

I want tried and tested methods that people have used either using thyroid med or without.


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/104287-supplemental-t4-must-hgh.html


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

warlord94 said:


> iv started taking t4 with my growth at 100mcg before i go sleep and im worried that i dnt need to take it as there been ppl that i know havent taken it and become lean. Im also worried that i could be damageing my own thyroid im 25 currently taking 5iu morning and 5iu pre bed but was thinking about just taking 5iu ed just morning.
> 
> could anyone share what they do and if its worth it me taking, ?
> 
> thanks in advanced


why did you choose 100mcg? did you take a blood test to find out if the GH is pushing your thyroid production? (ie did you take a blood test BEFORE starting GH to test you free t3 and t4? and then again after say 12 weeks?)

Its only by doing that can you decide how much t4 (or even t3) to take, otherwise you are just guessing randomly..

have you taken a blood test for your IGF-1? can you tell how much of your GH is converting ot IGF-1 (what actually makes you muscular/lean). If you read the mesomorphosis article, it explains very well why T4 is better when on GH.. but if you take to much GH you may still need to add T3 (how do you know? oh that would be your BASELINE T3/T4 blood test you took before starting GH right?)

why all the random guesses- you take a base line blood test for IGF-1, free T3 and T4; keep doing it through you cycle to see how your body is responding, and adjust the dosages....

NO one here can tell you the right dosage- only by trying a dosage, and then checking the blood tests say 4-8 weeks later can you see how your body IS responding, not how you THINK its responding...

BTW, you take thyroid meds in the MORNING not before bed...

At 25, if you take GH before bed, you suppress your own GH (which has different isomers- i.e not all the GH molecules are the same), so really you aren't getting the benefit of the GH you're taking.. Use it in the daytime.. before bed is medically for people who have indadequete GH release..

Also do you know the other way of checking your thyroid function?

1. measure your morning temp (before getting out of bed) 5 morn in a row.

2. start taking t4 (or t3) at whatever dosage you feel is right (since you haven't taken a blood test), and keep measuring your temp

3. when your morning temp has decreased 0.6deg celcius 3 morn in a row, you need to increase T4.

4. Keep checking- if you hit 200mcg t4 (or 60-75mcg T3) consider stopping both thyroid meds AND GH, keep measuring temp- when it returns to your STARTING temps in step 1 (can take 2-3weeks) your thyroid has recovered its natural state, and you can start again..

This method was invented by doctors, but popularised for bodybuilders by Dan Duchaine (google him). It works even better if you take the temps b4 starting GH, and only adding the thryoid once your temp drops 3days in a row on GH (it will, as it initially increases your body temp-your metabolism, but then your thryoid can't keep up, and the temp drops, and you add thyroid)...


----------

